# StreetLow Magazine's 2008 Tour



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

What other shows ?


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

ANYTHING FOR L.A. AND SAN DIEGO?


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

how about the midwest


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@Jan 17 2008, 12:29 AM~9715460
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



we need one down in Miami since their probably wont be a lowrider show there :uh:


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*WILL B IN DA HOUSE  *



MAG LOOKS GREAT :thumbsup:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

We are going back to Salas...


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

LET ME KNOW CUANDO


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jan 16 2008, 08:20 PM~9713605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jan 17 2008, 05:41 PM~9721204
> *We are going back to Salas...
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

ANY WORD ON SAN DIEGO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

SALINAS IS ALWAYS A GOOD CAR SHOW CAN'T WAIT. :thumbsup:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

84CUTTY IS READY FOR 08'  SUPPORTING STREETLOW 2 THE FULLEST.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

you know we're there......gonna be a fun time in Salinas....


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 21 2008, 07:12 PM~9750273
> *you know we're there......gonna be a fun time in Salinas....
> *


LET'S HOOK UP.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jan 21 2008, 06:52 PM~9750074
> *84CUTTY IS READY FOR 08'   SUPPORTING  STREETLOW 2 THE FULLEST.
> *


LUXURIOUS WILL BE THERE FOR SURE


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 21 2008, 08:47 PM~9751205
> *LUXURIOUS WILL BE THERE FOR SURE
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:0


----------



## AM Express (Jan 22, 2008)

let me know if you need a transport


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

Sorry for the confusion but here is the real Reg form.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

now that the car is ready, would like to bring my car back after 5 years! :biggrin:


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## Chente Locz (Jun 30, 2006)

check us out @ *www.myspace.com/streetlow_magazine*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jan 22 2008, 06:08 PM~9758301
> *Sorry for the confusion but here is the real Reg form.
> 
> 
> ...


where ?!?!?


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jan 22 2008, 05:08 PM~9758301
> *Sorry for the confusion but here is the real Reg form.
> 
> 
> ...


What's up? with the new reg. forms on streetlow.com they haven't got updated to 2008.... :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

Long time reader, first time subscriber, look forward to showing my '63 at the Salinas show.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calbombas_@Jan 24 2008, 08:29 PM~9777062
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I MISSED THE FIRST ONE BUT FOR THIS ONE AM TAKIN THE 38TH :biggrin:


----------



## childhoodlowlows (Jan 24, 2008)

FIFTY1FIFTY KU$TOMZ WILL BE IN DA THERE


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

no word about a SJ show


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 27 2008, 04:54 PM~9797323
> *no word about a SJ show
> *





:nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 28 2008, 03:39 PM~9803881
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 28 2008, 09:26 PM~9808279
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *



but there's 1 in Salinas 3/16/08 come n join da fun :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

hopefully my truck is back together by then


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

1 more month away so get ur reg forums in.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Feb 4 2008, 01:49 AM~9859973
> *1 more month away so get ur reg forums in.
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jan 22 2008, 07:08 PM~9758301
> *Sorry for the confusion but here is the real Reg form.
> 
> 
> ...


sup Tlecu.....ask Gil to call me...I left a message on his phone about the show and haven't heard back homie...see you guys on the weekend of the 16th.....and you know it...BBQ at my house...


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

This is going to be one sweet show! Plus Bay Area Artist Ambition in the mix!!


----------



## 61 Drop (Apr 23, 2007)

Cant wait.....Nina marie will be there..............Reppin Streetlow.........


----------



## touchofclasscaddy (Dec 30, 2006)

were do we get the pre reg...homie..i wana go 2 salinas..show hno:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Drop_@Feb 9 2008, 02:44 AM~9901095
> *Cant wait.....Nina marie will be there..............Reppin Streetlow.........
> *




c if she can wear a raider outfit :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...2&#entry9912992


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

ready 4 the shows :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 4 2008, 11:01 AM~9861875
> *sup Tlecu.....ask Gil to call me...I left a message on his phone about the show and haven't heard back homie...see you guys on the weekend of the 16th.....and you know it...BBQ at my house...
> *


Hey Bud, lets party!! :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Feb 11 2008, 10:35 PM~9920765
> *Hey Bud, lets party!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 12 2008, 08:56 AM~9923164
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Feb 12 2008, 09:59 AM~9923174
> *:wave:
> *


hey punk....what's up???


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Feb 12 2008, 10:02 AM~9923182
> *
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=391504


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

HOW ABOUT YOU COME TOO KANSAS CITY!! :biggrin: WE WILL BE WAITING


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: T T T


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 28 2008, 10:00 PM~9808852
> *hopefully my truck is back together by then
> 
> 
> ...


well jessie im gonna try my 100 percent hardest to make sure it is there, everyone be ready for the debut of jessies truck with his new makeover inside. fully redone from top to bottom. every plastic piece is fiberglassed and painted, and muraled, u will have to wait till the show to see the rest. this was just a sneak peak, big props to freddy alfaro for the sick ass mural work. i did the fiberglass and paint work.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

TTT!! so are we allowed to bbq at the show? and when is the pre reg due?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

HOP RULES AND PAYOUT?


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 28 2008, 10:00 PM~9808852
> *hopefully my truck is back together by then
> 
> 
> ...



 Funny how there's no mural of the INZONE , true RAIDER TRUCK!!! :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

cant wait 4 march 16 :biggrin: im ready to snap some girls on the ride's


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Jan 27 2008, 12:32 PM~9795520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY I LIKE TO GET A PRE REG. FORM FOR COSTA MESA, AND MONTERY SHOW...OH PLUS YOUR SUPER SHOW. TOO


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf+Feb 15 2008, 10:47 PM~9954703-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 let's c if u don't forget bout me again  I'm having a bbq da day before da show both of u r welcome 2 stop by n have some food


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Feb 15 2008, 02:51 AM~9947729
> *well jessie im gonna try my 100 percent hardest to make sure it is there, everyone be ready for the debut of jessies truck with his new makeover inside. fully redone from top to bottom. every plastic piece is fiberglassed and painted, and muraled, u will have to wait till the show to see the rest. this was just a sneak peak, big props to freddy alfaro for the sick ass mural work. i did the fiberglass and paint work.
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Feb 15 2008, 11:43 PM~9954214
> *TTT!! so are we allowed to bbq at the show? and when is the pre reg due?
> *



:uh: :dunno:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 16 2008, 11:39 PM~9961188
> *:biggrin:  thanks
> :0  :0  let's c if u don't forget bout me again   I'm having a bbq da day before da show both of u r welcome 2 stop by n have some food
> *


i got u fo sho  i wont 4 get bro :uh:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Feb 19 2008, 09:19 PM~9983006
> *i got u fo sho  i wont 4 get bro :uh:
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Feb 19 2008, 08:28 PM~9982487
> *:uh:  :dunno:
> *


hey jr 2 weeks befor the show call me.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 28 2008, 10:00 PM~9808852
> *hopefully my truck is back together by then
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

nice mural Raider......


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Feb 15 2008, 08:43 PM~9954214
> *TTT!! so are we allowed to bbq at the show? and when is the pre reg due?
> *


Like always, Salinas, you can have your own BBQ, and the pre-reg is due the 7th of March! Get them in soon.


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

sup demonio :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

any hop info yet?


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

where only 3 week's away so get those pre reg forum's in :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Feb 20 2008, 02:44 AM~9984873
> *nice mural Raider......
> *




gracias homie, but da talented 1 is Freddy Alfaro :biggrin: 


check him out at www.alfaroairbrushdesign.com


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

LUXURIOUS WILL BE N DA HOUSE FO SHO :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

just waiting & waiting that sucks


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

T T T


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Girl_@Feb 25 2008, 11:06 PM~10031205
> *T T T
> *



x2 still waiting on da vendor booth app :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

fuck it im bringing the elco :angry:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Mar 7 2008, 08:30 AM~10111755
> *fuck it im bringing the elco :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 7 2008, 08:31 AM~10111769
> *:0
> *


ill be hiiting you up


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

:thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Mar 7 2008, 10:30 AM~10111755
> *fuck it im bringing the elco :angry:
> *


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

only 8 dayz away is everyone ready this is goin to a good show. :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

nope, still got alot of shit to do, but that happens every show  



> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Mar 7 2008, 12:48 PM~10112808
> *only 8 dayz away is everyone ready this is goin to a good show. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## clublord (Jun 19, 2005)

gonna be a good year for car shows this year... man only if we could have a san jo show... damn the city, damn them!!!


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

IM READY FO SHO


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Sounds like a great time. I would love to see an Az show. The Big AZ is always ready to support it if you decide to put one together.  

By the way, I recently subscribed. Firme magazine! :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

One week to go for Salinas


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Free tickets EVERYDAY this week on my morning show on K-ocean 105fm, listen every morning to win 'em.


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

*T T T *


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

WHAT ARE THE HOP RULES?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Girl_@Mar 9 2008, 10:06 PM~10130834
> *T T T
> *




:angry:


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

*4 MORE DAYS...... T T T :biggrin: *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Girl_@Mar 11 2008, 01:57 PM~10143618
> *4 MORE DAYS...... T T T  :biggrin:
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

Looks like it's going to be a good day. So hope those hoochies are ready!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Mar 11 2008, 04:39 PM~10144304
> *Looks like it's going to be a good day. So hope those hoochies are ready!
> *


you know we are gonna bbq it up at the pad Tlecu.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Mar 10 2008, 02:09 PM~10134891
> *WHAT ARE THE HOP RULES?
> *


$300.00 PAYOUT FOR EACH CLASS
SINGLE PUMP,DOUBLE PUMP & RADICAL
1ST TAKES THE CASH 

LOCK UP HEIGHT...
SINGLE PUMP 32 INCHES BACK BUMPER TO GROUND

DOUBLE PUMP 36 INCHES BACK BUMPER TO GROUND

RADICAL ANYTHING GOES... 

*SINGLE & DOUBLE PUMP CARS MUST BE COMPLETE OR WILL BE DIQUALIFIED...*
CARS MUST HAVE FRONT FENDERS,GRILL, BUMPERS, RADIATORS, ENGINES, ETC...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Mar 11 2008, 03:39 PM~10144304
> *Looks like it's going to be a good day. So hope those hoochies are ready!
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

so we're lookn at good weather


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

The show is a gooooo!!!! Can you feel it? I know she can!!


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Mar 11 2008, 05:28 PM~10145035
> *$300.00 PAYOUT FOR EACH CLASS
> SINGLE PUMP,DOUBLE PUMP & RADICAL
> 1ST TAKES THE CASH
> ...


AWWW MAN UR GONNA LOOSE ALOT OF PPL NO ONE LIKE ELIVATORS OR GETTING STUCK ..... :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: GETTING STUCK


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ya mero ya merooooooooooooooo


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 11 2008, 04:14 PM~10144940
> *you know we are gonna bbq it up at the pad Tlecu.
> *


 :0 alright toro. is that an open invitation or just 4 tlecu :biggrin:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

For all you that are coming from out of town, and don't have a room, hit us up, we have some rooms reserved on the strip. Hit us up or call the motel 831.449.2442. Rooms are $60 a night double bed, a block form the venue.


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Mar 12 2008, 10:14 PM~10156649
> *For all you that are coming from out of town, and don't have a room, hit us up, we have some rooms reserved on the strip. Hit us up or call the motel 831.449.2442. Rooms are $60 a night double bed, a block form the venue.
> *



I need 2 rooms :biggrin: 

a lot of peeps want 2 know if there's move in on sat?


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 12 2008, 09:19 PM~10156713
> *I need 2 rooms  :biggrin:
> 
> a lot of peeps want 2 know if there's move in on sat?
> *



I got the rooms, llama me, and There is no move in Saturday!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Mar 12 2008, 10:21 PM~10156733
> *I got the rooms, llama me, and There is no move in Saturday!
> *






:biggrin:

how many chulas r u bringing I heard Nina is 1 of them


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 12 2008, 10:22 PM~10156737
> *:biggrin:
> 
> how many chulas r u bringing I heard Nina is 1 of them
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes: Who else, Tomasa? Or even some of those San Fran girls, they always show the goods. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 12 2008, 10:30 PM~10156807
> *:yes: :yes: :yes: Who else, Tomasa? Or even some of those San Fran girls, they always show the goods. :biggrin:
> *



then don't miss da candlestick show is woth it :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 12 2008, 10:31 PM~10156815
> *then don't miss da candlestick show is woth it  :biggrin:
> *


I know ha. Pues, a la siguente envitas, guey. :biggrin: lol


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Mar 12 2008, 09:24 PM~10156106
> *AWWW MAN UR GONNA LOOSE ALOT OF PPL NO ONE LIKE ELIVATORS OR GETTING STUCK ..... :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: GETTING STUCK
> *


WE DON'T LIKE ALL THAT STUFF NEITHER,BUT WE DO IT FOR THE CROWD.... :cheesy: WE'LL BE CHANGING RULES IN DIFFERENT AREAS, LIKE THE COSTA MESA SHOW NONE OF THAT GETTING STUCK SH*T WILL NOT BE ALOUD... :0 :0 SO IF YOU WANT TO PLAY BY THOSE RULES HOPE TO SEE YOU OUT THERE..


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

going to try and make it, i didnt pre reg, hope its not all sold out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dunno:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

WORKING TOGETHER WE ALL COULD HELP A GOOD CAUSE THE CRUZIN FOR JESUS CAR CLUB HAS OPENED A NEW CHURCH ORPHANAGE AND MENS HOME IN TIJUANA LETS ALL PITCH IN AND GIVE WHAT WE CAN A JACKET ,SWEATER,A NEW TOY WE .MYSELF AND EL RAIDER ARE LOOKING FOR A DROP OFF SPOT TO TAKE THESE ITEMS EVEN A CAN OF FOOD WOULD HELP EL RAIDER HAS EVEN OFFERED TO TAKE THIS STUFF TO HAND DELIVER TO THE CRUISERS AT THE CAR SHOW IN TIJUANA THATS OUR BROTHERS,OUR SISTERS,OUR GRANDMAS,GRANDPAS,OUR MOTHERS,FATHERS,NIECES ,NEPHEWS, EVERY CLUB THAT CONTRIBUTES THEIR CLUB NAME WILL BE PLACED ON THE PLAQUE THAT I WILL ASK THE CRUISERS TO PLACE OVER THERE I WOULD ALSO LIKE TO ASK THAT WE AS BROTHAS PITCH IN TO COVER EL RAIDERS GAS HE OFFERED BUT BY DELIVERING FOR US HE IS REPRESENTING US THE CLUBS LETS DO THIS TOGETHER BROTHAS UNITED THE CAR SHOW IS MARCH 29TH MORELOS PARK IN TIJUANA SHOWING UP AND SUPPORTING THE SHOW HELPS BROTHAS 

THANK YOU AGAIN DAVID LOPEZ

If u want to help bring ur donation n drop it off at da YAYA'S booth :biggrin:


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

hey everyone wuts up! any ways i wont be able to attend but would like to know if anything is going on that weekend in the san jo area cuz i will be in mountain view doing some training there any wyas LMK wuts up cuz im not familiar with the the area


----------



## ELO408WEST (Jun 28, 2007)

:0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

the weekend is here 1 more day :thumbsup:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

Are you ready fro those nalgas shaking with the beat? I hope some tetas will be in the mix as well!


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

*EVERYONE HAVE A GOOD TIME.... Post lots of pics when you get back. :biggrin: *


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Loaded up the wagon and taking off at 2:30 AM see you vatos there :thumbsup:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

had a good time


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

got back an hour ago the show was a big hit over 450 entries :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 17 2008, 12:34 AM~10185580
> *got back an hour ago the show was a big hit over 450 entries :thumbsup:
> *



just got in, good show. im off to bed tired as fuck.


----------



## kolorofsuccess63 (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 17 2008, 12:40 AM~10185594
> *just got in, good show. im off to bed tired as fuck.
> *


2X :yes:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

damn good show, nice seeing alot of people and meeting new ones!!! much props to streetlwo for another good show!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Mar 17 2008, 08:49 AM~10186818
> *damn good show, nice seeing alot of people and meeting new ones!!! much props to streetlwo for another good show!
> *


x2 and a half :thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

judging was crap for some categories congrats to nokturnal for showing strong congrats to my brothers for placing in there categories


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

judging was good i thought!


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 17 2008, 11:09 AM~10188295
> *judging was crap for some categories congrats to nokturnal for showing strong congrats to my brothers for placing in there categories
> *


YEP DONT THINK ILL BE ATTENDING ANYMORE STREET LOW EVENTS THEY NEED NEW JUDGES


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Mar 17 2008, 12:46 PM~10188578
> *YEP DONT THINK ILL BE ATTENDING ANYMORE STREET LOW EVENTS THEY NEED NEW JUDGES
> *


----------



## clublord (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks for comming out everyone! The turn out was great, around 481 turned out. sorry to those that werent let in. I would like to re-Emphasize the importance of pre-registering. When you preregister you are gurannteed a spot. by showing up early your not guranteed a spot. come early and be pre registered so there are no miscommunication from any of the sides, you or ours. So dont forget to pre register for san fran on april 29th and june 1st in costa mesa... thanks for your support 

Ralph


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

GOOD TURNOUT HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE SHOW. I THINK THE JUDGING WAS ALRIGHT SOME MISTAKES BUT WHAT SHOW IS PERFECT.


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 17 2008, 01:09 PM~10188295
> *judging was crap for some categories congrats to nokturnal for showing strong congrats to my brothers for placing in there categories
> *


 THANKS BRO SEE YOU GUYS AT THE NEXT SHOW AND HOPE EVERYBODY GOT HOME SAFE.


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

who do think won the bikini contest the girl n da red or the one n da black


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

RED</span>[/b]


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Mar 17 2008, 07:13 PM~10191708
> *RED</span>*
> [/b]


yup shes more naked :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> yup shes more naked :biggrin:
> 
> black  she showed something :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Mar 17 2008, 04:32 PM~10190403
> *GOOD TURNOUT HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE SHOW. I THINK THE JUDGING WAS ALRIGHT SOME MISTAKES BUT WHAT SHOW IS PERFECT.
> *


See you in Tulare :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Great show, I hope every 1 made it home safe. Thanks Streetlow, I hope u guys show Salinas some more love next year


----------



## kolorofsuccess63 (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Mar 17 2008, 07:08 PM~10191665
> *who do think won the bikini contest the girl n da red or the one n da black
> 
> 
> ...


NO WAY!!
I MISSED IT!!
:angry: :angry: 
still had a great time!
:cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 17 2008, 11:54 PM~10194595
> *
> *



u missed a great show homie :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 18 2008, 07:05 AM~10195950
> *u missed a great show homie  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## clublord (Jun 19, 2005)

our next show our bikini show will be more like the old days.... see you next show


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

where the salinas show n hop pics?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Mar 18 2008, 03:35 PM~10199276
> *where the salinas show n hop pics?
> *


post your rides salinas pics


----------



## duke48 (Aug 27, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Mar 17 2008, 07:08 PM~10191665
> *who do think won the bikini contest the girl n da red or the one n da black
> 
> 
> ...


 ANY MORE? ANY OF THE NIPPLE SHOT! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Mar 17 2008, 04:32 PM~10190403
> *GOOD TURNOUT HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE SHOW. I THINK THE JUDGING WAS ALRIGHT SOME MISTAKES BUT WHAT SHOW IS PERFECT.
> *


x2


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

ANY BODY GOT PICS OF THE SHOW?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 19 2008, 09:30 AM~10205012
> *ANY BODY GOT PICS OF THE SHOW?
> *



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=398524


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 19 2008, 09:36 AM~10205061
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=398524
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: x2


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Carl3Surf (Mar 7, 2008)

> > yup shes more naked :biggrin:
> >
> > black  she showed something :0
> 
> ...


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 19 2008, 08:36 AM~10205061
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=398524
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

yup, the Red. :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Mar 17 2008, 07:17 PM~10191747
> *yup shes more naked :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## clublord (Jun 19, 2005)

you know the sf show is gonna be bananas


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clublord_@Mar 28 2008, 12:43 AM~10274620
> *you know the sf show is gonna be bananas
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------

